# Help Improve the Expat Lifestyle



## rehamaltaher

Dear expatriates,
Would you like to take part in an online psychology experiment?

We are asking all expatriate students to participate in Reham Al Taher’s upcoming senior project “The impact of impulsiveness and emotional regulation on drug use”. You are hereby invited to voluntarily participate in this experiment where you will answer two-three questionnaires that will take about 10-20 minutes to complete in one sitting. This test will be open for only one week.

The link will be accessible for only one week. Absolutely none of your personal information will be recorded other than your responses. All personal contacts and information other than your age and gender will be completely anonymized.

Reham is looking for expat participants who are above 18 years old and who either have not ever tried legal drugs, such as marijuana, or illegal drugs, as well as participants above 18 years who have tried or recreationally smoke marijuana at least. You will not be asked to specify if you have tried any other drug aside from the legal drug of marijuana.

The experiment will take place from your home and will require you to agree to an informed consent before the study begins. If at any point if you feel uncomfortable during the experiment, you can withdraw at any time. If you would like the overall results, you can email Reham to ask her.

Attached to this post is the link to the questionnaire.

qtrial2015az1.az1.qualtrics[/url] [dot] com/jfe/form/SV_39LHEsl2HObBHDL

If you have any more questions please email Reham at [email protected] [dot] com or her supervisor Erika O’Donnel at [email protected] [dot] com
Kind Regards,
Reham Al Taher


----------

